# vincent ate up the floor



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, it had to be the cat because that innocent baby surely could do no wrong! 

(sorry about the flooring).


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That angelic sleeping pup...no! LOL! Send him here, I need new carpet!


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

ha..I just saw he is in my sig looking like a sweet sleeping angel. LOL! That is the floor he tore up...UGH.
He has been asleep under my feet all morning looking like that...I can't be mad now..ACK. I just can't believe I didn't know..I was literally right beside him. I share the blame on this one...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Milo chewed a hole in the wall when I first brought him home. He was like 5 feet away. I thought he was chewing on a bone that was up against the wall.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Guess he doesn't like the old floor either. Congratulations on your new floor!

Amazing what happens right under our noses! He probably accidentally missed the pig's ear and got up one corner. It was probably just as much fun as the pig's ear and he doesn't know the difference. 

I couldn't be mad at that adorable pup either! :smooch:

p.s. maybe switch to oatmeal so the crunching doesn't drown out the chewing! :wink:


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG I don't know what I would do! That's crazy!! I hope he didn't swallow any pieces of it


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

About 20 years ago, we rescued my Jenny, a German Shepherd mix, from the local pound. I nursed her through distemper, though our vet warned that she wouldn't survive. And then she ate a 6-inch hole in a brand carpet we'd had for 3 weeks. Luckily, we had scraps of the carpet and were able to get it repaired. And Jenny lived to be almost 16 years old.

Maybe you can get your kitchen floor repaired, if you have any scraps? If not, enjoy your new floor!

Lucy


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

"Who me? Surely not, I'm too cute."


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

The squares were actually just a little bit bigger then the amount we could have salvaged from under the fridge/stove 
The floor is about 4 yrs old..and discontinued . 
So it looks like we only have one option...replace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vincent*

Vincent is a puppy alright! They can't be trusted!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a patch work kitchen floor from when Baylee was a puppy after she did the same thing. She is 9 years old now!


----------



## jordski168 (Aug 24, 2010)

awww, that aint so bad, I have 4 dachshund pups and guess what they did? There doggy house has a 80 cm wide door yet they've decided to make entrances of their own.LOL they literally chewed through 1/4 inch of plywood on all 3 sides of the dog house, and thats not all, I also have a st. bernard and what did he do? He's 7 yrs all and still decided to do some redecorating his dog house, but after watching dogs101, i think it mght have been because he smelled some wood mites and thought he should deal with em personally (yes, my st. bernard, Brutus, made a hole at the side of his dog house). Luke also did something similar, but I told him, if he wont stop scratching and tearing the wall, I wont take him or a walk later. He obliged by stopping and flopping down at my feet.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

maybe she just decided that another color or style flooring would look better in that room, you just have a golden retriever interior decorator. I would just make sure that you ask for her opinion on the new flooring choices so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh man, my family's old border collie did that once in his younger days. I left him at my boyfriend's house when we went out for lunch and when we returned, we found the entire linoleum floor has been ripped out! Not only that, but he had decided the square corners on the coffee table were a hazard so he had very considerately rounded them off for the boyfriend.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

It's been said so many times, "Never trust a quiet puppy"! We learned that from Sagebrush who ate a floor too. We thought that he was enjoying a rawhide roll - HA! 

Buckskin ate a wall. 

Our new puppy loves towels - we are on high alert!


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

Years ago I had a rescue. Working from home she did not destroy much. I had one time that I had to go to a funereal, so I had about 5 hours away from home. I put her into the kitchen & breakfast room. When I got back the linoleum was gone, all of it, completely, except for just a few pieces she could not get unstuck from the floor. She had pulled up and eaten 2 rooms of flooring, 2 whole rooms! I don't even know how it fit in her. We went straight to the vet but they just told us to let it pass. And boy did it ever. I never left her in the kitchen again. 

OP good luck with your flooring!


----------

